# WOC - Styledriven



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 25, 2011)

Anyone snatch up any goodies from this one?!?!


----------



## afulton (Sep 26, 2011)

I passed on Styledriven.


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Sep 26, 2011)

afulton said:


> I passed on Styledriven.


	Same here!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 26, 2011)

because it's permanent or nothing appealed to you?



MorenitaLokita said:


> Same here!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 26, 2011)

I grabbed 2 lipglosses and 2 shadows from this collection. But I'm pacing myself because it is perm. I got


 		Full Speed Ahead 	
 		Whoops! 	
 		Fresh Flare 	
 		Legendary Black 
  	I also got my items from the preview sale earlier in the week. I just couldnt leave without Whoops! I like the color that much.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm going to do some swatches on Thursday. The only one that I am for sure getting is Styledriven.


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Sep 26, 2011)

Because it's permanent. There are a few things that look interesting but I like to see some looks with the products before I purchase.
	Quote:


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 26, 2011)

Pass.  The only thing that really impressed me in this collection was the lip pencil.  I swatched a couple on the back of my hand last night and they went on extremely creamy and smooth, like a pearlglide eyeliner, I heard someone else say, and that is so true.  And on top of that, these things immediately set and stay on.  They stayed on through washing my face last night, and through my shower this morning.  I ultimately removed them with eye makeup remover.  The shadows were dupable and I'm turned off of the glosses by all the negative talk about them.  I will probably investigate the lipcremes a bit more down the road.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 26, 2011)

I got One to Watch and I am in love with this shadow.  Its a bright pick me up on the eyes without being too shimmery and it looks very natural on.   I really like the texture of it too.   I'll be getting another one day!   Outside of that and Fresh Flare, Dark as Night, and the Bittersweet lip pencil, that's it for me. If I change my mind it will be there.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 28, 2011)

I also picked up One to watch...I love a pretty color that I can apply all over my lid and go.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 28, 2011)

I picked up One to Watch, Fresh Flare, Styledriven, Sunny Outlook, Sweet Satisfaction, Hot Paprika . . . .there are about 3-4 more eye shadows that I want to get.  I like this collection and Im glad they are perm.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 28, 2011)

I haven't gotten any yet but there are a few that I'd like to get, starting with Weathered. I absolutely love that one.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep, Styledriven is a must. Tease with Ease looks like UD's Woodstock, and Plush is dupable...just not sure which company. Love Forever may be the only lipstick I get.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 1, 2011)

walked away from this collection with lasting achievement and dark as night...everything else was either blah or didn't look good on me.


----------

